# PE / N Trennklemme



## MeisterLampe81 (2 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine PE/N Trennklemme/Reihenklemme für Hutschiene. 

Ich habe im Moment im Schaltschrank eine alte 20cm Kupferschiene mit ein paar Schrauben drauf, unter die N und PE geklemmt werden. Ich möchte das ganze ein bisschen aufteilen und suche deshalb eine Klemme (Doppelstockklemme), die unten grün/gelb ist und oben blau.

Hab schon bei Phoenix und Weidmüller geschaut, aber nix passendes gefunden. Hab  nur grün/gelb und grau gefunden. Hat jemand eine Idee??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## winnman (2 März 2011)

von Weidmüller gibt es folgende: 1x PE von der Tragschine, 1x N (in mehreren Varianten, Schieben, N zum klemmen, . .) und 1x L (grau) das ganze als Stockklemme. Für 3phasige Abgänge gibts eine Klemme mit 2 x Grau (1 x 3 + 1 x 2 = L1-L3 + N + Pe)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (2 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> von Weidmüller gibt es folgende: 1x PE von der Tragschine, 1x N (in mehreren Varianten, Schieben, N zum klemmen, . .) und 1x L (grau) das ganze als Stockklemme. Für 3phasige Abgänge gibts eine Klemme mit 2 x Grau (1 x 3 + 1 x 2 = L1-L3 + N + Pe)



Hallo winnman,

ich finde nur L/N/PE als Installationsklemme. Ich suche aber eine Klemme ohne L. Also PE auf Schiene und N oben drauf. Entweder intern gebrückt oder nicht..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Mobi (3 März 2011)

Normalerweise macht man eine PEN-Verbindung aus zwei Klemmen, die eine ist ne DTN für N und eine DTI xx-PE für PE, welche dann man dann mit einer FBS-Brücke brückt.
Welchen Querschnitt benötigst du denn, dann kann ich dir genaue Artikel-Nr. geben.


----------



## MSB (3 März 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit sowas?
http://www.hager.de/energieverteilu...erteiler/quickconnect-pe-n-klemmen/161812.htm

PE auf die Metallschiene ist in einer Unterverteilung ohnehin nicht so toll ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mobi (3 März 2011)

Wieso das ist doch so üblich oder nicht?
Ich habs jedenfalls so gelernt.


----------



## MSB (3 März 2011)

@Mobi
Streng genommen müsstest du dann aber die besagte Schiene isoliert montieren,
da du sonst über die mögliche Spannungsverschleppung die Schutzmaßbahme "Schutzisolierung" der üblichen Unterverteilungen aufhebst.
Von Hager z.B. gibt es Kunsstoff-Stücke, auf die dann die Schiene geschraubt wird.

Vielleicht geht es hier aber auch nicht um die Hausinstallation.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 März 2011)

Hallo Mobi,

der Querschnitt beträgt maximal 2,5mm². Die alte Kupferschine ist ein einem Schaltschrank. Ich habe nur ein kleines Platzproblem, deshalb möchte ich gerne Doppelstockklemmen einsetzen.

@MSB: Bevor ich die Leiste isoliere, reiß ich besser den ganzen Schaltschrank ab.. . Der ist schon über 25 Jahre alt und Berührungsschutz wurde damals nicht groß geschrieben, aber ein Sachvertändiger hat nur die N/PE Schiene kritisiert. Deshalb tausche ich erstmal nur die Schiene gegen Klemmen.


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Mobi (4 März 2011)

Also beides in einer Klemme wirst du m. E. nicht finden. Wenn ja, dann bitte posten.


----------



## -V- (5 März 2011)

Schick uns doch mal ein Bilder von dem Schaltschrank.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 März 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> Schick uns doch mal ein Bilder von dem Schaltschrank.



Das geht leider nicht. Ich kann nicht so einfach Fotos unserer Anlagen oder Anlagenteile machen und sie im Internet veröffentlichen. 

Werde das Problem mit normalen PE und blauen Klemmen lösen. Hab dann nur keine Reserve mehr..

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

